# hormigón armado visto



## ringolar

How can I say "hormigón armado visto" in English?

  uncovered reinforced concrete ?  

Thanks in advance !


----------



## MHCKA

El hormigón, hasta donde recuerdo, es equivalente a "concrete".

Armado, según yo se refiere al hecho de que al momento de construirlo se le ponen varillas, a este tipo particular, el DM-W lo define como:

*reinforced concrete:* concrete in which metal (as steel) is embedded so that the two materials act together in resisting forces.

Acerca de "visto" no tengo idea de a que se refiera.

Saludos desde Chilangotitlán.


----------



## ringolar

Gracias por contestar, MHCKA.

Mi problema es con respecto al término "visto".  Es una expresión técnica que hace referencia al uso del hormigón armado en la construcción. Se utiliza cuando el hormigón armado queda al aire, a la vista, ya que no va cubierto por ningún otro material o pintura.

Saludos desde Galicia


----------



## Vell Bruixot

ringolar said:


> How can I say "hormigón armado visto" in English?
> 
> uncovered reinforced concrete ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


 
*exposed reinforced concrete* (where the concrete surface is exposed to view rather than covered with another material)

Article: 

_Corrosion of steel reinforcement is a critical issue in assessment of *exposed reinforced concrete* (r.c.) structures because its harmful influence on stiffness, strength and ductility may drastically limit their service life. In assessing residual strength several parameters need be considered: loss of flexural strength due to bar section loss, bursting pressure due to rust build-up, loss of bond due to reduction of rib height and the coefficient of friction_


----------



## MHCKA

Por acá dirías "concreto armado desnudo" o "concreto armado sin acabados", es decir, cuando a la obra le llamamos: "obra gris" porque se ve todo en color del cemento (contrario a la "obra negra" que es una obra que "está en los cimientos"). Los acabados son el yeso, la pasta, la pintura y las texturas que van como capas finales posteriores.

Creo que la propuesta de Vell Bruixot es la buena.


----------



## ringolar

Thanks to both of you !!

*Exposed reinforced concrete* is the expression I was looking for

Thanks again


----------



## matt1964

intenta con "facing concrete"- ladrillo visto es 'facing brickwork' por lo tanto.....


----------



## christianjsr

En Chile se conoce como "Hormigón a la vista"..... por lo que para traducirlo al inglés se dice "At Sight Concrete"


----------



## Vell Bruixot

christianjsr said:


> En Chile se conoce como "Hormigón a la vista"..... por lo que para traducirlo al inglés se dice "At Sight Concrete"



This expression is not used in English, _que yo sepa. _


----------



## Der Kaiser

christianjsr said:


> En Chile se conoce como "Hormigón a la vista"..... por lo que para traducirlo al inglés se dice "At Sight Concrete"



Mejor "visible concrete" si la quisieras traducir directamente, pero la traducción anterior de "exposed concrete" es la correcta.


----------



## appc

¿qué les parece "Fair-Faced Concrete"?

¿Será lo mismo?


----------

